# Moving to Dubai



## Jay21 (Jul 7, 2014)

Hello, 

I'm considering moving to Dubai after having got what seems to be a financially reasonable job offer at the American Hospital. I'm a surgeon by profession, and was wondering if anyone here has experience of working or being treated there. It looks great on paper and seems like a better place to go to to escape from NHS politics & cutbacks and enjoy a tax free salary, but what do you think of the hospital as a place to work in and be employed by? What kind of loopholes should i be looking for before signing the job contract? The pay seems good (although it would be great if I could meet a doctor here who could give me an idea about what's actually good), accommodation is provided, and there is an allowance for school fees. I am divorced and will be moving to Dubai on my own, if that makes any difference. Thanks in advance!


----------



## A.Abbass (Jun 28, 2014)

I am a doctor as well, a radiologist. If you can tell me whether you're a specialist/consultant I would be able to help you better.


----------



## Jay21 (Jul 7, 2014)

A.Abbass said:


> I am a doctor as well, a radiologist. If you can tell me whether you're a specialist/consultant I would be able to help you better.


Thank you. I'm a urologist with 6 years experience as a consultant in the UK. I'm trying to get an idea about contract negotiation, any pitfalls that I should look out for, and also the 'feel' of the place as a workplace - is it friendly, extremely busy or reasonable workload, etc. What is the quality of the accommodation as well, and which area does the hospital accommodation tend to be located?


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Jay21 said:


> Thank you. I'm a urologist with 6 years experience as a consultant in the UK. I'm trying to get an idea about contract negotiation, any pitfalls that I should look out for, and also the 'feel' of the place as a workplace - is it friendly, extremely busy or reasonable workload, etc. What is the quality of the accommodation as well, and which area does the hospital accommodation tend to be located?


Hi,
Once you get above 5 posts - you can send and receive private messages. I can give you information about the various hospitals by private message.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Jay21 (Jul 7, 2014)

Thanks at eve, much appreciated! Jay


----------



## Jay21 (Jul 7, 2014)

Steve! Blooming autocorrect - sorry!


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Jay21 said:


> Steve! Blooming autocorrect - sorry!


Do you currently use laser litho?


----------



## Jay21 (Jul 7, 2014)

Stevesolar said:


> Do you currently use laser litho?


Yes I do - the holmium laser for ureteric stones. I don't do PCNLs though although I could if I get a radiologist to get me access to the kidney - that's the bit which stops me doing them at the moment. Are you medical then?


----------



## Doc John (Jul 8, 2014)

Hi Jay and Steve,
I am also looking for advice on moving to the GCC zone, and am keen to get a decent post in Industry or Government. I'm not a medical doctor but have a PhD in security and intelligence. Can anyone recommend a recruitment agency, or (equally valuably) advice on agencies to avoid like the plague?
Thanks!
John


----------



## Jay21 (Jul 7, 2014)

Doc John said:


> Hi Jay and Steve,
> I am also looking for advice on moving to the GCC zone, and am keen to get a decent post in Industry or Government. I'm not a medical doctor but have a PhD in security and intelligence. Can anyone recommend a recruitment agency, or (equally valuably) advice on agencies to avoid like the plague?
> Thanks!
> John


Hi John, I'm afraid I can't help - I just looked up some of the hospitals in Dubai based on comments from a school friend who works there in shipping, and then sent the first one my CV. I haven't been through a recruitment agency and nor have I called any other employer - as yet! I'm very new here and so probably not qualified to advise yet but it looks like there is a lot more to consider than a nice pay packet!


----------



## Jay21 (Jul 7, 2014)

Doc John said:


> Hi Jay and Steve,
> I am also looking for advice on moving to the GCC zone, and am keen to get a decent post in Industry or Government. I'm not a medical doctor but have a PhD in security and intelligence. Can anyone recommend a recruitment agency, or (equally valuably) advice on agencies to avoid like the plague?
> Thanks!
> John


John, I've just read this article here - its got a list of recruitment agencies. Hope it helps - 
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/du...fore-posting-useful-info-about-dubai-uae.html

Cheers,

Jay


----------



## rayh (Apr 1, 2011)

Jay21 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I'm considering moving to Dubai after having got what seems to be a financially reasonable job offer at the American Hospital. I'm a surgeon by profession, and was wondering if anyone here has experience of working or being treated there. It looks great on paper and seems like a better place to go to to escape from NHS politics & cutbacks and enjoy a tax free salary, but what do you think of the hospital as a place to work in and be employed by? What kind of loopholes should i be looking for before signing the job contract? The pay seems good (although it would be great if I could meet a doctor here who could give me an idea about what's actually good), accommodation is provided, and there is an allowance for school fees. I am divorced and will be moving to Dubai on my own, if that makes any difference. Thanks in advance!


Hi, I know im not on your thread to reply, however, I am curious to know how you found the job.Reason being, my bro. is dentist and he has just passed DHA approval exam and is planning to come over soon for job hunt. Since Medical profession is not something im in, could you please suggest the way to find a job asap.


----------

